# DX for cosmetic breast implants-Doctor has used



## coderguy1939 (Jun 12, 2008)

Doctor is has used hypomastia for the diagnosis for what appears to be cosmetic breast implants (this is a self-pay acct).  The only diagnosis code that I can find for hypomastia is a congenital disorder.  I'm leaning towards 611.8.  Any other input or opionions would be welcome.


----------



## mbort (Jun 12, 2008)

I would use the good ole V50.1


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 12, 2008)

I had considered that as well, but does the doctor need to clarify that this surgery is cosmetic?  All I have to go by is that this is a self-pay account.


----------



## mbort (Jun 12, 2008)

Under the V50.1 it states "breast augmentation or reduction", therefore I would not require him to use the word "cosmetic"


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would prefer to use 611.8 and V50.1 both together. Surgeon should specify that it is a *congenital *hypomastia otherwise "_if not documented not done_" policy applies.

Thank You


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 13, 2008)

*response to dx for cosmetic breast implants*

I would use 757.6 and v50.1



coderguy1939 said:


> Doctor is has used hypomastia for the diagnosis for what appears to be cosmetic breast implants (this is a self-pay acct).  The only diagnosis code that I can find for hypomastia is a congenital disorder.  I'm leaning towards 611.8.  Any other input or opionions would be welcome.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses.  I think the real issue for me is what is not in the op report.  The only indication that this might be an elective surgery for cosmetic purposes is that the account is self pay.  The doctor is using a DX that could mean a congenital disorder and the patient could be paying for the surgery because they don't have insurance.


----------

